# Cinnamon for shrimps breeeding tank.



## james0816 (Jun 26, 2008)

It's a first for me


----------



## jimko (Aug 17, 2007)

hesitant to drop cinnamon sticks into tank. That's a pretty good shrimp site too. Some one do it first!


----------



## mmccarthy781 (Jul 7, 2011)

Heres the page translated:
_________________________________________________________________
"properties

Cinnamon is a natural water AQUAmax care for tropical water quality in the aquarium
High quality, low-coumarin, true Ceylon cinnamon from Sri Lanka
Increases vitality and well-being on a natural basis
Protects and maintains the valuable tannins, essential oils and humic substances
Shrimp and snails appreciate the hiding places as Cinnamon Bark and fiber suppliers
Fascinating, reddish color under water

application
1 to 20 - 50 liters of water passed directly into the aquarium water before or shortly (~ 1 hour). The Nano Cinnamon cinnamon sticks in a short time and go easy on sources of water. After 3 - 4 weeks of cinnamon loses its pink color and has released the active ingredients. Renew Now.

content
8 rods / sticks (for 20 - 50 l water), 8 g (at the time of filling d)

Not intended for human consumption"
_________________________________________________________________

Also, I think these may actually be good for shrimp. Cinnamon sticks are just slivers of tree bark, so im thinking they might act as indian almond leaves or something similar.


----------



## jasonpatterson (Apr 15, 2011)

This seems like an entry in the "What Everyday Item Can We Get People to Pay a Premium For?" contest to me. If someone can find a study that shows a benefit to shrimp longevity/breeding/coloration due to cinnamon then I'm all for it, but google is all about the recipes, quack health food sites, and aquaculture of Cinnamon River prawns. I'd tend to think it would act just like any other thin tree bark would but who knows?


----------



## mmccarthy781 (Jul 7, 2011)

On second thought I wouldn't use it. Look up "cinnamaldehyde" it's basically an insecticide that makes up around 60% of cinnamon bark oils. It easily kills mosquito larvae so i'm assuming it cant be all that good for shrimp...


----------



## ElBoltonero (Jan 18, 2012)

Just want to throw a quick reminder for those thinking about this that most "cinnamon" in stores in the US isn't true cinnamon (Ceylon cinnamon), but Chinese cinnamon. Chinese cinnamon is much higher in coumarin...probably not good for shrimp.


----------



## Lifeblood (Jan 31, 2012)

Ceylon cinnamon is not what you get at the grocery.

The Couramin levels on Cassia Cinnamon are like 5% and it is a trace (like .005% or something in Ceylon.

Assuming you got the real stuff I would Imagine the tannins are a big part of the benefit, in which case get IAL(Indian Almond Leaf). 

If you do try it make sure you can identify true cinnamon -

http://www.ceylon-cinnamon.com/Identify-Cinnamon.htm

I would use IAL before trying this though.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

IAL > Alder cones > cinnamon sticks


----------



## Lifeblood (Jan 31, 2012)

eklikewhoa said:


> IAL > Alder cones > cinnamon sticks


Yeah kind of my thoughts.

Also I think removing them without risking tons of baby shrimp hiding inside would be difficult.


----------



## ykh (Jul 21, 2006)

cinnamon + shrimps = cinnamon shrimps, yummy


----------



## Lifeblood (Jan 31, 2012)

ykh said:


> cinnamon + shrimps = cinnamon shrimps, yummy


How about we add some chipotle and lime then...?


----------

